# Security Clearance Denied - Help & Guidance Needed !!



## suzzane2014 (Nov 12, 2020)

I have been living in UAE for 3.5 years, recently I happened to get a job with a government entity in UAE. But strangely, I have been denied the security clearance. This came as a shock for me, because I have a Police Clearance Certificate obtained from MOI too.

Problem is I am out of work since, last 3 months and this is the only decent job I got after so many interviews.

I need guidance from the community, on how I can fix this or which office I can visit in UAE to clear my name from the record.

My employer has said, they will soon file an application again, if it gets rejected again I stand losing that job. Please help with your experience, if you faced somthing similar


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why was your security clearance denied?


----------



## NJSAL (Dec 10, 2020)

What is your nationality ?


----------



## Fahad5870 (Jan 19, 2021)

I m also facing this issue. My government clearance was rejected one week ago but in mail company mentioned that no reason in provided. I'm from pakistan. Plz guide me about this issue and how can i rectify or fix this problem???


----------



## Ugly (Jan 31, 2021)

suzzane2014 said:


> I have been living in UAE for 3.5 years, recently I happened to get a job with a government entity in UAE. But strangely, I have been denied the security clearance. This came as a shock for me, because I have a Police Clearance Certificate obtained from MOI too.
> 
> Problem is I am out of work since, last 3 months and this is the only decent job I got after so many interviews.
> 
> ...


Is it for etisalat or du?


----------



## Louisa21 (Feb 4, 2021)

Did you get this resolved? The same has just happened to me and I don’t know why it could have been rejected


----------

